# What to do for a surrendered cat?



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Well this doesn't happen often but I want to know how to handle it better. I work at a pet store and today, someone brought in their cat and said "we don't want this any more". We don't take pets in but they basically hinted they would be leaving it outside on the sidewalk if we don't take it. I understand not being able to have the pet for some medical reason, but saying "we don't want this cat any more" ... I don't even have words for it.

He is only 1 year old so I feel they probably wanted a kitten and when it grew they didn't want to take care of it any more. He is being taken to the humane society in the morning, but has to remain in our store over night. I spent the better part of an hour trying to make a comfortable staying area for him.

Gave him a litter box, small bed, small amount of food, water, and the bottom half of the carrier he came with. All of this was inside a metal crate in our vet office. Lots of room but I organized it all so he could curl up in a corner and hide. I laid down next to him for at least 30 minutes petting him and talking, he eventually warmed up and stretched out \ laid down. He was super friendly, just very scared. I just think about him being in a dim room with all new scents, surroundings, noises... scared and confused and it kills me. 

I'm sure tomorrow he'll be taken to the humane society and be even more scared. Inspected by strangers, handled a lot, be around the scents of many other animals.. whatever else they do there. Poor guy, stupid owners. Some people just shouldn't be allowed to participate in society. 

Is there something I can do that I didn't do if it happens again? I am not able to use feliway or things like that, unfortunately.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

*SOB*
I think people should have to be licensed to have children and pets.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

That happened about once a year at the pet store I used to work at. Very sad. I dunno why people don't just take them to the shelter themselves instead of dumping it on other people.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Tears. People just suck. Sometimes. You gave this little some comfort, thank you for that. Probably the only comfort the poor thing has had. Hopefully the humane society will try to get him adopted out. 

No way you are able to take him in?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

So sad, and heartbreaking for you, I'm sure. I probably would have spent the night with the poor thing if it were me - just crying with him. Sometimes I really hate people. 

Thank you for being sensitive and caring. I don't think there is much else you could have done. If you had insisted that your store was not a shelter or surrender station that poor little fellow may be dead in a road somewhere or very hungry. You did the right thing.

Let's look on the positive side - the owners, as uncaring and stupid as they were, at least did not just dump him by a road or out in a field somewhere. I agree with 3gatos though.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Would've loved to have taken him in, just can't afford to get another right now. Was in a car accident a while back and I'm still paying some things off for it. We have lots of adoptable cats in the store and I want to take them all home! Couldn't have stayed with him all night as that would require a second person to stay as well (not allowed to have only one employee there) and there is no way anyone else would've stayed =( 

I don't think they'll have a problem adopting him out as long as they try. He was very very friendly compared to many other cats. Didn't hiss at me or show any type of discomfort when I was petting him, taking him out of the carrier etc. 

Sucks to put any cat through that, but especially one that is so young. They're just get comfortable being away from mom in a new surrounding, and then they're ripped away from it again.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You are kind to care. Wouldn't the world be a much better place if everyone was a cat lover like us???


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

that would be awesome, yes


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

That little guy was so lucky you were there for him; poor kitty. I wish you could make a blacklist for those people so they can't adopt again. Kittens are fun but they grow up and aren't as cute anymore. You'd think people would anticipate that when they get a kitten but something worries me that those people will go out and adopt another kitten in the future and just repeat the cycle


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

They may not act as cute, but they're definitely still cute.. just in a different way. When these things happen I want to tell the people that maybe they should've done the same for the kids they came in with -_-. He just passed all his medical tests and is up for adoption as of today! Exciting that he'll be getting a new home.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yay!!! I hope he finds the perfect home, he deserves it.


----------

